# How will changing Draw Length affect peep/d-loop?



## Guest (Apr 27, 2011)

I have a bow that I need to install new modules on to increase the draw length. What will this do to the location of the d-loop and peep sight? 

I realize that in changing the draw length to fit someone else I should also adjust the peep sight to fit them but will changing to mod (on bottom cam) have any affect on the D-loop and peep, such as will they be "higher" or "lower"? 

Maybe this is a stupid question but I was having a hard time visualizing it. I might just end up taking the entire thing in and having someone else do it.


Thanks!


----------



## gameday (Jul 7, 2005)

I don't think the d-loop position will change, but the peep is another story. People have different size heads and hands, and they also anchor their release hands in different spots. You never know where a peep needs to be until you draw the bow. If the peep has to be moved very far in either direction you'll need to take the string off and give it 1/2 to 1 twist in either direction so the peep will be lined up so you can see through it at full draw.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

also the string angle will affect the location of peep with same anchor style, just change DL and see where D loop is after change, adjust that to where you have it now then anchor and check peep. I would bet a 1/2" adjustment wouldnt change much at all but inch or more prolly will more than you like it


----------

